# Survival bracelets



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am now making Paracord Survival Bracelets. If you would like to order one, go to the following link http://e-store.baywatcharms.com/survivalbraceletstyle1a-2.aspx . If you would like to order through the web site. Follow the directions for picking your size and color. Register on the web site, put it in your shopping cart. Don't do the check out unles you want it shipped to you. I will check the shopping carts and contact you through e-mail when your bracelet is made. And we can arrange for you to come to the store and pick it up.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Be sure that if you do want one, make sure that when you register on the web site put your email address, and etc. Or I will not know who to make it for.


----------

